# Help! Jobs listed always require 2 yrs exp!



## jloudenback (Sep 16, 2012)

I've been certified for over a year and am not able to find any jobs in coding because I have no experience. How in the world am I supposed to get it?? I've even offered internships to an enormous amount of offices to no avail.  All I seem to calls on are receptionist jobs. Does anyone have any advice??? Thanks so much!


----------



## kfors2 (Sep 16, 2012)

My advice is apply anyway. I had the exact same problem you did along with everyone else I went to school with. I ended up getting hired by a company who required experience (I didn't have any, except my cpc-a and office experience) because they weren't getting qualified cpc's. They did hire a couple of those who didn't work out because they couldn't do what they said they could, but thought they knew it all. 
I approached it as teach me and I'll do it your way, I've already passed the test!
So far, so good, but of course I"ll always have a lot to learn. 
Good luck and believe me, apply, apply, apply anyway. They may not be able to find exactly what they're looking for


----------



## gbain (Sep 17, 2012)

I have had the same problem.  There are no coding jobs in Massachusetts that do not require at least 2 years of experience.  This is why I am throwing in the towel.

If anyone out there needs coding books I have them all.  I will sell for half the cost of what I paid.

Contact me at: (508) 651- 8316 Gabriella Bain


----------



## hanper55 (Sep 17, 2012)

I am in the same boat, graduated with a 4.0 GPA in June 2012, passed my CPC exam on the first take but *NO TAKERS*.  Not even a phone call.  The only people expressing an interest are call centers which are for the most part, miserable jobs.  I may do what gbain is doing, throw in the towel if this does not yield any results by next year.  I have over 15 years A/R experience in the construction industry and 15 years as an Admin. Asst.  I do have one bit of advice, attend your local chapter meetings - I will start this tomorrow to see if I can network this way for a bit and see if it does anything for me.  Wish these schools would let you know up front just how hard this is and stop taking everyone and anyone just because it's money in their pocket.


----------



## MimiMoll (Sep 18, 2012)

*What I was told*

Because of the need for experience with working and being familiar with codes, it was suggested to take a job in the medical field - scheduler, receptionist, etc. where exposure to coding is ongoing and build some experience in this manner -in other words, getting your foot in the door.  You can still look while employed this way or perhaps it will lead to networking. Just a thought and good luck to all.


----------



## jloudenback (Sep 19, 2012)

*Thank You to all of you!!!!*

I have worked in the medical field for 1 year and a half and that has not helped me get a coding job!! I am so frustrated that I listened to a close friend telling me it's the place to be for good money and working from home! HA!! It's gotten me nowhere! I should have gone for medical assistant! Like the rest of you, I'm paying alot of money to keep this certificate and it's not even worth it!! I send my resumes out weekly for any coding job and it's not helping. I worked for over 20 years in the industrial industry and it's killing me that I may have to go back to it! I so love wearing scrubs, it's so much cheaper!! Good luck to all of you and thanks again!! It's comforting to know that I'm not the only one!!!


----------



## jenalhart (Sep 20, 2012)

*Me too*

I am having the exact same problem.  I am certified but do not have experience except for a ton of experieince working in offices (non-medical).  I have had one interview and applied for several jobs since May and - nothing.  The one interview I had they hired someone with experience - I asked.  The others said I didn't have the disired experieince and one I haven't heard anything.  It is kind of depressing to do the schooling and the exam and not have any thing that looks promising now.  I feel like I'm going to forget what I learned or something.  I am in Wisconsin.


----------



## jenalhart (Sep 20, 2012)

Yes, I have been starting to look at other medical related admin type jobs to just get in the door.  A lot of them they want you to know terminology, etc. and us coders know that stuff.  Although, i did apply for a Health Info Clerk and they said thery were pursuing other applicants.  Geez.


----------



## christina78239 (Sep 20, 2012)

*jobs*

this is very scary to think that all this studying and taking the exam would be enough for companies to say "hey". But I can see this is going to be a hard road if no expereince, why do comapnies do that? Its because companies don't have the resources to train anymore, thats why. That want someone to come in and start running. sad.


----------



## bedwards (Sep 20, 2012)

I hope that none of you would so easily give up a credential that you have worked hard to get.  This is my career, my profession and I have been in it for 25 years.  BUT, I have been through the same struggles in my career as you.  I started out typing envelopes in a practice, I filled when they needed somebody in all of the positions in the billing office.  I stuffed statements, I worked claim forms, I scheduled appointments, and made collection calls. I even drove as courrier! My point is I had to do my time and yes I gained experience, maybe not in coding, but in the medical practice.  

It is unfortunate you were told that once you obtained your credential you would be able to make great money working at home. Nothing in life is easy and anything worth while requires time and effort.  

As with any profession, experience comes with time.  Another thing that comes with time is age.  As the current experienced "mature" (I say that because I am one of them) coders begin to retire, who will fill these positions?  

I hope this post comes across as sincerely as I mean for it to.  You have devoted your time and money into becoming a coder.  I would ask that you try not to become discouraged and don't give up.  With the changes in healthcare, electronic medical records being used by more providers, and the impending ICD10 transition, I truly believe there will be plenty of opportunities for all of the coders out there.

The forum for job postings has closed but there is some great information on the last post about where to consider posting your resume and things to consider in finding a coding position.

The forums are a great place to support one another as you are doing here. If you haven't been attending your local chapter meetings, do so!  Become involved!  You may find an externship or position or a networking opportunity which leads you to your dream job.  

Good luck to you all!


----------



## Ldwire (Sep 21, 2012)

*2 years exp!*

I was told if I went back to school to get a Associates degree in coding, it would be easier to get a job.

Has anyone heard this?


----------



## kayroserey@cox.net (Sep 21, 2012)

I totally agree with Brenda Edwards.  Get your foot in the door stuffing envelopes if that is what it takes.  Prove yourself a team player when trouble hits the fan.  Something will eventually open up, especially with ICD-10 coming up and a lot of older coders not willing to learn something new.  New jobs will be there.  You've worked awefully hard and deserve a chance, true.  Hang in there, best of luck.


----------



## bedwards (Sep 21, 2012)

The associates might make a difference on the facility side of coding through AHIMA.  To my knowledge, it does not on the physician side of things (AAPC).


----------



## WilloKeays (Sep 21, 2012)

Today's exercise in frustration. 

1)  Pre-employment exam taken.  I sweated it out ... but was confident going out.

2)  Brought in for interview and told "You did better on the coding test than some of the people who have worked in the industry for 10 years."

3)  Still not offered a position ... opting to hire someone without any certification but more experience.


----------



## bedwards (Sep 21, 2012)

Have you asked the employers who have hired experience vs. CPC-A if you could intern?  Granted it may not be a paying position but it would help you gain experience.  

Keep your chin up!


----------



## rbrady (Sep 21, 2012)

no one should give up.. there are soooo many avenues that you may not have thought of quite yet.

RaChelle


----------



## Ldwire (Sep 27, 2012)

*2 years exp*

I live just down the road from the hospital. I was told they will only hire someone with an Associate Degree in HIM. So I have been spending over a year trying to get through this. I have 5 years experience. And right now that means nothing.


----------



## terriwarren (Sep 27, 2012)

*I've got you beat*

I got my certification in 2009, so I have had it for 3 years and still have the same problem you have. Plus, I have to put up with all the phony "help" of people saying they will help and nothing. Sorry, but continually asking for my resume over and over again does not help. I am even volunteering at a hospital, hoping that it will be my "foot in the door." The only sincere encouragement I have gotten is the response to your message that said to keep applying anyway and sooner or later you'll get hired when experienced CPCs run out.


----------



## lizmariecat@yahoo.com (Sep 28, 2012)

*I'm in that big boat---try, try, trying*

Will work every angle I can but no luck so far...hang in everyone


----------



## espressoguy (Sep 28, 2012)

*Another word of encouragement*

You never know when you might get the call.

I've told this story before, but here is the condensed version:

After 35+ years in sales and sales management I went back to school to learn coding. I finished the program in December, 2010. I actually took and passed the CPC about a week before I finished my externship. I was hoping to be hired by the hospital where I did my externship because they had a history of hiring recent grads (still do). Plus, my wife was a manager at the hospital (my foot in the door). For whatever reason, I didn't get the job.

I applied for just about every coding/billing related position I could find. In August, 2011 I was beginning to get a bit disheartened and started applying for positions in my previous field. In September I got a call for a coding position.  They were looking to hire 3 coders. I had applied for this position in March. They were fully aware that I had no experience when they had me in for an interview. I took their coding test and scored 2nd highest of the people they interviewed. A few days later I received a job offer.

Next week I will be submitting a letter from my boss, along with my school transcript to the AAPC to have my "A" removed. I will be a full fledged CPC & CPC-H.

Don't give up.


----------



## WilloKeays (Sep 29, 2012)

espressoguy said:


> You never know when you might get the call.
> 
> I've told this story before, but here is the condensed version:
> 
> ...



The majority of my family lives in the Seattle area now - and they keep trying to convince me to move out there.  Apparently it's easier to get a Coder job as a newbie - my sisters friend is an administrator for a large practice and says they are desperate to find coders with certification.  I just don't want the $10K expense of moving 3,000+ miles cross country only to find that is not true.  I'm not sure my elder pets would stand the 5 day drive.


----------

